# The world's smallest stop-motion animation character?



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Very cool stop-motion animation short film, IMHO. What I find remarkable is that it was shot with a yet to be released Nokia N8 phone! Reported by Betanews here.

[YOUTUBEHD]



[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Aardman is a terrific studio... Of Wallace and Gromit fame...

- Merg


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Aardman is a terrific studio... Of Wallace and Gromit fame...


I'm in awe if the patience and attention to detail it takes to do one of those films. _Wallace and Gromit_ was so well done. _The Corpse Bride_ by Tim Burton was another one I really enjoyed.

I guess the grand daddy of stop motion is the original King Kong (1933).


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Aardman is a terrific studio... Of Wallace and Gromit fame...
> 
> - Merg


And more recently Shaun The Sheep.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Steve, my daughter and I both enjoyed watching it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

steve053 said:


> And more recently Shaun The Sheep.


Yup. First introduced in a _Wallace and Gromit_ episode...


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

steve053 said:


> And more recently Shaun The Sheep.


And Timmy Time...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The Making of Dot... Pretty cool stuff...






- Merg


----------

